# Need help with making kennel septic system



## dmac1175 (May 10, 2010)

Try to build a 5 dog kennel. Going to get cement forms built this week. I am wanting to be able to water hose waste into a under ground septic tank. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Udder Brudder (Jan 15, 2003)

Make some kind of a trap that the poop will break up and go thru, but , something that will catch the hair as well.... Hair is a killer for a septic.....Pat


----------



## WhisperingHills (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a system built for a 30-dog kennel plus clinic, grooming, and a two-bedroom appartment in the same building. It's massive. Here are some major points you'll want to consider. If you want more detail I'll be happy to share:

There are EPA/DEQ guidelines and requirements specific to dog kennels regarding the separation system and drain field capacity. Dog feces do not break down as readily as human waste - different bacteria required. Hair never breaks down. Therefore your separation tank capacity must be much larger than that for a typical residence. A hair strainer is essential ahead of the separation tanks. My system has a strainer "basket" about the size of a large garbage can. The EPA requires a system capacity of 50 gallons per day/per dog to allow for wash down of kennels (sounds like overkill, but that's what they require). 

Your drain field should be designed such that one foot of line services one gallon of water per day (that may be different depending on the soil in your area). So for 5 dogs your system requirement is 250 gallons per day, 250 feet of drain field line, and separation tank capacity of 1000 gallons (tank capacity = 4X daily demand). I also suggest you use larger sewage pipe ahead of the tank than would be typical for a residence, and if possible the sewage pipe minimum slope should be 1/4" per foot.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

anybody have experience with those doggie dooley things? it looks like you just bury all but the top and then scoop up the poop and plop her in? add bacteria every month or so?


----------



## Bill Davis (Sep 15, 2003)

Check this one out

http://www.wikihow.com/Construct-a-Small-Septic-System


----------



## WhisperingHills (Mar 29, 2012)

blake_mhoona said:


> anybody have experience with those doggie dooley things? it looks like you just bury all but the top and then scoop up the poop and plop her in? add bacteria every month or so?


Never tried one. I think they're rated for one or two dogs each. You would have to have a bunch of them if you have lots of dogs.


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

I got two Doggie Doolies rated for multiple dogs. At the time I had five. I now have holes full of poo. The water and enzymes DID NOT work.

Meredith


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

I did one by burying a 50 gallon barrel. Worked fine for one dog for a couple years. Then I had 2 dogs, I added a lateral line and it worked well for a year or so. With 3 dogs it worked for another year and a half but after that it wouldnt even drain water. I did clear it out a couple of times but it just stopped draining. I have no idea why but I can't use it at all now. The one in the link with 2 barrels and the big lateral lines looks like it would work great, especially if you would use the clean out once a year or so.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Check with your local county permit office. Some areas will have plans available for certifiable septic systems which you can permit for a single toilet or similar. Even if you don't want to permit it, may septic systems are very simple and you could supplement free plastic 50gallon barrels for the tank. Give you an idea of needed drainfield for volume of inflow. Might give you some ideas at minimum. Same offices that allow you to build a deck but, require you have a city inspector come out and sign off on the construction.


----------



## fishin444 (Apr 23, 2012)

I can't tell from the pictures, but your standard leech field piping should be perforated pipe. with approxamately 3 feet of gravel under and 2 feet over in order for the leech field to work properly. You may need larger barrels depending on the amount of use or number of dogs kennels connected to it. The clean out feature on top of first barrel is a must have in case you need to have tank pumped. If you use 4" pipe you can install grade at 1/8" per foot.
My last suggestion is lay a 4" pipe cut in half long ways to make a half pipe in your kennel concrete when pouring just butt it up to the next. place it where it will be convient for your drain and your cleaning. When concrete sets up and is still green remove the pipe you now have a nice trough to hose everything into and don't have to worry about your dog stepping into a hole in the concrete and hurting themselves. your kennel concrete should slope to the trough, and the trough should slope to it's drain.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

WhisperingHills said:


> Never tried one. I think they're rated for one or two dogs each. You would have to have a bunch of them if you have lots of dogs.


for my purposes it would be one dog


----------



## dobermansaplenty (Nov 8, 2019)

*kennel septic system*

I raise dobermans! I currently have 16 adults my kennel is a 16x20 heated and cooled with 5x10 runs on each pen We are installing 5 (300 gallon) plastic totes that came from a tire shop that retreads. They gave them to us for free. Taking a backhoe and digging the holes 2 foot bigger on each side and two foot deeper. we are installing gravel all around them and drilling holes in the bottom of 3\4 inch the second tank on each side will basically be attached to the first tank at the top for leftover water and it will have 200 foot of lateral lines coming of with the pre drilled holes to let water seep into the ground. these lateral lines will be at a 3\8 drop and surrounded with gravel and covered with black plastic. i have 2 tanks for each 20 ft side of building and a single tank for the 16 ft side those pens are single dogs only so should handle the three dogs. I have a neighbor that has a septic pumping system he told me that putting lime or yeast or rid x down the system will help. He says about every 3 yrs i will have to have them pumped out. I have gutters along the kennel floor leading to downspout going into the top of the septic system. so i wash everything down spray bleach on kennel floors scrub any bad areas then final rinse. when finished i bleach the gutter system all the way to the septic. i then add 5 pounds of lime to each tank once a week first side is done and have had no issues yet!


----------

